# Raised Panel Cutters Suitable For House Doors



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
What type, specification of raised panel cutter would I be looking at to make raised panels for house entry and interior doors?
This cutter on Ebay UK item number 301027221722 is a very large. Would it enable me to make a substantial, wide raised panel on say a 50cm x 90cm panel? I think wider would look better on on a 50cm x 90cm panel. Could I use the same cutter to make a less wide raised panel area?
Cheers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Peter I think any of the standard RP cutters would work, it's just a matter of what profile you like better. None of them will make a profile more than about 1.5 "/ 38mm unless maybe you cut the bearing off and then you could move it in farther. You can make a cove or bevel profile with a table saw and then you could go wider. You would be limited to a 3"/ 76mm bevel on a 10" saw and cove would be limited by the radius of the blade. There would be a lot of sanding if you go with the TS.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Peter I think any of the standard RP cutters would work, it's just a matter of what profile you like better. None of them will make a profile more than about 1.5 "/ 38mm unless maybe you cut the bearing off and then you could move it in farther. You can make a cove or bevel profile with a table saw and then you could go wider. You would be limited to a 3"/ 76mm bevel on a 10" saw and cove would be limited by the radius of the blade. There would be a lot of sanding if you go with the TS.


OK thanks Charles.


----------

